# ***OFFICIAL*** Matt Hughes vs Ricardo Almeida Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Matt Hughes taking on Ricardo 'Big Dog' Almeida at UFC 117 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Almeida is gonna sub Hughes and trailer parks around America will riot while trying to find people with a "purdy mouth".


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I see Matt getting the take down, then Ricardo quickly subing him. I don't think "a Country Boy will survive" Almeida's submissions.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

As much as i think the almeida votes are out of hughes hate, i still think super chin won't win, hughes realizes his strengths, and we saw him destroy renzo as such, i doubt almeida will do much better.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Syxx Paq said:


> As much as i think the almeida votes are out of hughes hate, i still think super chin won't win, hughes realizes his strengths, and we saw him destroy renzo as such, i doubt almeida will do much better.



I freely admit I hate Hughes passionately but he hasn't evolved as a fighter and comparing Renzo- a guy who hadn't fought in 3 years prior to that fight- to Almeida doesn't hold at all.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

I've got Matt on this. I feel if he doesnt do that goofy ass southpaw stance he will have the better stand up and theres no way Almeida could ever take Hughes down.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Almeida looked like mini Lasner on his 170 debut . He was so Strong and Explosive that i think he match with Hughes Strength.
add his Better Striking game and Nasty BJJ off his back and top postion i just don't see washed up Hughes bieng even a minor threat . Almeida RNC round 2 .


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Walker said:


> Almeida is gonna sub Hughes and trailer parks around America will riot while trying to find people with a "purdy mouth".


haha best commnt ever  gotta love the hate for Huges..its well deserved!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Ricardo Almeida will come at me hard -- he wants to be on top of me*



> "I think Ricardo will be hungry for this fight, I’ve beaten two Gracies and a teammate and, back about ten years ago, I beat Ricardo himself in a grappling match in Abu Dhabi. So on one hand he’s got a lot of motivation and on the other he sees what I just listed and knows I’m a threat. I think he will come at me hard and try to get me down to the ground somehow. He wants to be on top of me, but I’m sure if he’s on the ground he’ll be happier than on his feet."


http://www.mmamania.com/


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, who would wamt to stand and bang with the legendary stand-up of Matt Hughes... :sarcastic12:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

maybe put in this post somewhere that this is said by Matt Hughes! I assume it is!!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Yeah, who would wamt to stand and bang with the legendary stand-up of Matt Hughes... :sarcastic12:


True he's never been a stand up fighter however he has made a lot of progress in his striking and its not like Almeida's striking is top notch either. Speaking of this fight (as Matt was doing) Id say he dose have the advantage striking.

People can knock his striking all they want but the guy has gave us some very exciting fights so I dont know what there is to complain about.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I doubt Hughes has any confidence in his d level striking. But Matt is a little hard to understand at times so maybe he feels comfortable in this fight.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, if Hughes thinks anyone is afraid to stand with him he's retarded. That guy's standup is like a rock 'em sock 'em robot. 

That being said, I didn't know Hughes beat Almeida in Abu Dhabi. That's pretty impressive. I'm consistently impressed with Hughes' grappling.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

demoman993 said:


> I doubt Hughes has any confidence in his d level striking. But Matt is a little hard to understand at times so maybe he feels comfortable in this fight.


LOlz...he said "D" level striking. Oh man that's harsh. 

On that note if Almeida doesn't win it's gonna kill that whole camp's morale. I think Almeida will pull it though with a slick submission.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

First of all, the thread title sounds extremely erotic.

Second of all, Matt's striking isn't very good, and he doesn't have any power in his punches standing. This will more than likely be a ground fight, though, I just see it going that way.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

This is going to be a comical fight if they choose to stand and trade. 

I feel like this the slower version of the same fight that is going to happen earlier in the night. (Guida vs Dos Anjos)


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hughes via bible thumping GnP in 2!

Yeah right, as much as I'd like Hughes to continue to crush the Gracie spirit in this vendetta for redemption, I don't think Hughes takes a almeida this day.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not picking Hughes, he wins and I'll believe he's still in touch with it enough to hang with guys still in the prime of their fight careers.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I got Matt Hughes on this one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Almeida here. Hughe's has too much confidence in his striking. Almeida's isn't the best either, but I don't see Hughes dominating on the feet at all. If this fight hits the mat, I think that Almeida will have his way with Hughes.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

So0o0o0o0o much Hughes hate going on in here damn....I got Hughes grinding out the UD


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm going with Almeida. Hughes was unable to get Renzo to the ground, so I don't think that bodes well for him versus Almeida. Almeida will do what he always does: bulldog the takedown until he finally gets it. I want to see Hughes return to his old form, but I think the fire is extinguished.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Walker said:


> Almeida is gonna sub Hughes and trailer parks around America will riot while trying to find people with a "purdy mouth".


"Yer gonna pray for me boy and you'd better pray good."

Fun aside there is a reason Hughes is avoiding fights with the AKA camp and taking fights with 43 year olds who haven't fought in three years. He just isn't that good anymore. He isn't terrible but lower tier guys like Serra and Renzo are all he can handle now. Almeida will win this pretty easily whether standing or on the ground.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I think Matt's submission defense is good enough to avoid any Almeida triangles or armbars off his back. Matt will probably win a snoozer UD. If Almeida wins this fight he is going to have to stop the early TDs and wear Hughes down standing and eventually pull a sub.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hughes' grappling and sub defense are good enough to keep the submissions at bay. I see Hughes pestering him to a UD. Hughes is still an awesome WW, I don't see why people discredit him for being raped by someone who rapes everyone at WW.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

The submission aspect of Almeida's BJJ hasn't been that impressive in MMA in my opinion. He seems to be more about control. The only submission I see him utilizing a lot is the guillotine choke, and that is very common. He has utilized other submissions like rear naked chokes and triangle chokes, but he hasn't submitted anyone relevant in MMA other than Marquardt in 2003.

If Hughes can avoid getting guillotined when he tries to shoot in for a take down, I can see him winning this. He has the wrestling to put Almeida on his back, after all.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I dont like Hughes as a person, but i dont think he will loose the fight.
I will go with submission win in the second round.


----------



## kwylogb (Oct 25, 2006)

*Hughes all the way!*

I think Matt's ego will KO Almeida in the 1st rd. 

It's amazing to listen to Matt talk about his boxing. The guy thinks because he hung in with Pat Miletich in their sparring sessions that somehow that translates to being great. He has zero KO power and terrible defense standing.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Abrissbirne said:


> I dont like Hughes as a person, but i dont think he will loose the fight.
> I will go with submission win in the second round.


Let me make sure i'm understanding this correctly. . . youre saying Hughes is going to submit Almeida? :confused02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Let me make sure i'm understanding this correctly. . . youre saying Hughes is going to submit Almeida? :confused02:


Haha...lolz...that's what I was thinking. But hey everyone is entitled to their own opinions. This fight has SD or UD written all over it. It's going to be who can clinch and gain the best position. Expect a sloppy strike fest...haha. 

I would like to see round go to Almeida then round two for Matt Hughes where he gains top control. I just want to see how Almeida fights from the guard. Then third round Almeida squeeks out a victory.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Went with Ricardo but only by SD


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

unlike most I like Hughes, and I have a huge amount of respect for him as one of the real pioneers in the sport/

I dont see him as a washed up fighter either, he is still young enough to make another competitve run in the UFC over the next couple of years, I dont see Almeida ever reaching the levels Hughes lives at, if you think Hughes is washed then just stop and think for a moment, he could seriously still be champ if GSP was not in the picture, and loosing to GSP does not really count for anything unless your next opponent is GSP


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> unlike most I like Hughes, and I have a huge amount of respect for him as one of the real pioneers in the sport/
> 
> I dont see him as a washed up fighter either, he is still young enough to make another competitve run in the UFC over the next couple of years, I dont see Almeida ever reaching the levels Hughes lives at, if you think Hughes is washed then just stop and think for a moment, he could seriously still be champ if GSP was not in the picture, and loosing to GSP does not really count for anything unless your next opponent is GSP


The trouble with Hughes is that he's very one dimensional, like alot of fighters from his era. His striking has never been at the level it perhaps should be, and his submission game, although impressive, isnt enough to make him a threat. All he really has is his wrestling and control. I dont think thats enough to beat the newer tier of fighters. He had a lackluster performance against Serra, the same against Renzo, and i dont see him performing much better in the future.

I think part of it is he's not got the motivation anymore. Having said that, he looked alot more ripped in the weigh-ins than usual. I just think he hasnt adapted well enough with the evolution of the sport.

Not that i'm influenced by my disdain for Hughes. Not in the slightest :thumb02:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> The trouble with Hughes is that he's very one dimensional, like alot of fighters from his era. His striking has never been at the level it perhaps should be, and his submission game, although impressive, isnt enough to make him a threat. All he really has is his wrestling and control. I dont think thats enough to beat the newer tier of fighters. He had a lackluster performance against Serra, the same against Renzo, and i dont see him performing much better in the future.
> 
> I think part of it is he's not got the motivation anymore. Having said that, he looked alot more ripped in the weigh-ins than usual. I just think he hasnt adapted well enough with the evolution of the sport.
> 
> Not that i'm influenced by my disdain for Hughes. Not in the slightest :thumb02:


The evolution of the sport fails at welter weight when wrestling totally dominates this division, I think its a lot to do with 170lb is the perfect weight to allow fighters to be fast and strong enough to shoot quick and win take downs against guys light enough to hold down ans control on the floor.

Striking is much more important in other weights, just something about that weight that allows wrestling to dominate over other styles which is why Hughes if he can find the motiviation, coudl still be the second best fighter in the division.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

almeida sub that farm boy SOB! :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Almeida will end this fight before the final bell: i djust don't know how: i am going 70% submission 30% TKO.
I think Almedia will become a real contender in the WW division.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Hughes has just been suffering from poor motivation from being raped by GSP twice. Even a lackluster Hughes was still enough to pull two clear wins


----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

War Hughes!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

alright, lets see if hughes has still got the skills to stay top ten in the WW div.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Not too many boos for Hughes, more for Almeida. War Hughes!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Big Dog is quick, no TD's yet.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice win


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hell Yes Matt Hughes!!!!


----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

Wooooow Lets Go!!!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

OMG, wow, props to Matt....amazing!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That was ORGASMIC! F*CK YEA!!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

holy shit.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

wowowowowowowow

raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooollllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

WOW

I hate Hughes, but damn!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

wooooowwwww...


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Sub of the night.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

THAT WAS INCREDIBLE 
Putting him to sleep like that, never seen that before.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

What a sick submission! 

The entire finish was awesome!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

All you guys who were discrediting Hughes and saying hes washed up need to suck it. Hughes is still a top WW and always will be


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Matt Hughes horrible stand-up > Almeidas.

Great choke though.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

gotta give it to him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

that was one of the most impressive wins Hughes has had in a while, glad I bet on him!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

amazing. hughes is still up there. lol they dont have a name for that sub yet. *should we call it the matlock*???


----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> All you guys who were discrediting Hughes and saying hes washed up need to suck it. Hughes is still a top WW and always will be


THIS.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW! WAR HUGHES!! That guy has still got it!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hughes is so dangerous, can still do it. Damn...


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> *should we call it the matlock*???


Make it so.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Hughes can be a major dick sometimes, but I haven't heard him talking crap this past year or so. And I've always respected his skills. I may need to remove him from my sig someday.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

Ever since the revelations from his book I have to say I've really disliked the guy, but **** me, that finish was special.

I was just saying "What does he think he's doing, he'll never sub him like that" or something to that effect literally just as Almeida dropped dead.

Fair play to Hughes.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Thelegend said:


> amazing. hughes is still up there. lol they dont have a name for that sub yet. *should we call it the matlock*???


Matlock sounds right...front headlock/arm triangle.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Hughes looked excellent. Sweet left hook and then a great submission.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> All you guys who were discrediting Hughes and saying hes washed up need to suck it. Hughes is still a top WW and always will be


Word. I don't even like Matt Hughes but you simply can't take away from his accomplishments or who he is as a fighter even right now.

Sure he's declining, but he's still game as ****.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Would like to see Matt vs Fitch if Fitch loses to Alves.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Massive respect to Matt Hughes. I can safely say I never would have predicted that.

Unbelievable finish.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Did Randy borrow a shirt from Matt?


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

If you look at my past messages ..Matt is my favorite fighter and I DO UNDERSTAND why some do not like him but man he still has some nasty in him. What a fighter! Take all of the media stuff that we have seen away and you can still see one hell of an athlete/fighter in him. I understand why most dont like him but he still has something in the trunk of tricks for fighting. He will not ever compete with George again but he can still fight baby!!!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Everyone saying Hughes has resorted to fighting washed up fighters to look relevant owes him an apology. He isn't a bad fighter at all, he has just been fighting top fighters. He submitted a guy that everybody probably agreed unanimously that he couldn't submit. I picked Hughes to win, but I wasn't expecting this. I'm impressed.


----------



## RyanRFC (May 30, 2010)

It was a great way to finish a fight. Great explosion into the submission from Hughes. So rare to see one like that being locked in, let alone choking the guy unconscious.

That's the Sub of the Night right there!


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Guys from Fitch, Koscheck and Swicks camp have been calling out Hughes for awhile now...are they sure they want to wade into these waters???? COME ON IN THE WATER IS GREAT!!!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That's farmer-boy strength for you...whoop!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Ive been worried the last few times Matt has fought... im a HUUUGE Hughes fan, but at his age i know hes not what he used to be... but tonight?! WOW!!! I totally did not expect that! Choking out a Renzo Gracie BJJ Black Belt!! never saw that comming! but i think its safe to say that Matt Hughes is at a BJJ Black Belt level himself.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

double? how'd this happen?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

All I have to say is, "Someone taught an old dog some new tricks." Awesome performance by Matt Hughes, and he showed some of that farmer boy strength he used to be known for!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hughes is officially the second coming of Sakuraba...

- Royce Gracie
- Serra
- Renzo
- Almeida

Don't think anybody expected a submission from Hughes...


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

That's what 50+ fights worth of experience will do for you, Matt Hughes knows how to take advantage of an opportunity. Looked like a variation of a D'arce or Anaconda choke, I can't say I ever expected to see that go down but Hughes shows that he's still got something left in his bag of tricks.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

There is a lot of crow to eat in this thread. :thumb02:

Hughes looked good, time to kick it up a notch and fight that rematch with Alves.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> All I have to say is, "Someone taught an old dog some new tricks." Awesome performance by Matt Hughes, and he showed some of that farmer boy strength he used to be known for!


That move was just a cinched up front head lock. Extremely basic wrestling move. I can guarantee you Hughes learned that within his first 6 months wrestling. usually used to put a guy on his stomach and take his back. I had no idea you could even submit someone with it... let a long a black belt. I guess that goes to show Hughes' strength. Nice watching Hughes... as always.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

See people have now changed there tune about Hughes been past it, I saw this coming from the start, Hughes has better Jujitsu than most guys with Black Belts in Jujitsu


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I usually disagree with most things you say but I am in 100% agreeance on this :thumb02:


KillerShark1985 said:


> See people have now changed there tune about Hughes been past it, I saw this coming from the start, Hughes has better Jujitsu than most guys with Black Belts in Jujitsu


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That move was just a cinched up front head lock. Extremely basic wrestling move. I can guarantee you Hughes learned that within his first 6 months wrestling. usually used to put a guy on his stomach and take his back. I had no idea you could even submit someone with it... let a long a black belt. I guess that goes to show Hughes' strength. Nice watching Hughes... as always.


Different regions call it different things. My coach was Karl Glover a Greco-Roman Olympic Alternate and he called it a front headlock. While it is a basic move taught pretty early on. It takes the right technique to master and not everyone knows all the counters. My coach taught us how to choke people with it so we could manipulate them easier. Another fight it has been used in but finished differently is Shields-Daley, the difference is Shields hipped into it and put Daley on his back.

EDIT: Also there are several different ways to finish. Aside from simply taking their back. In freestyle and greco you can use it to roll your opponent to gain points. You can hip into it like Shields and get a pin or use it to start a cradle and get a pin.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That move was just a cinched up front head lock. Extremely basic wrestling move. I can guarantee you Hughes learned that within his first 6 months wrestling. usually used to put a guy on his stomach and take his back. I had no idea you could even submit someone with it... let a long a black belt. I guess that goes to show Hughes' strength. Nice watching Hughes... as always.


Hughes said he learned that move early in his Wrestling career.... but the stranger thing is... im agreeing with you.... DAMNIT!!!!! hehe

Hughes looked awesome, and im soo happy cuz he is probably my all time favorite fighter, man i love watching Matt Hughes... even if i do worry now adays.....


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

Hughes will always be the man! That guy is awsome!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Daaaaamn.
My prediction: "Almeida by sub or TKO" 
How dumb was that.
But i had so much trust in Almeida's chances in this one.
I gave him such big credit, thought he would handle Hughes on the ground once it went to the floor. Maybe i gave him to much credit.

Hughes doesn't get old, doesn't he?!
Great great win for Hughes. Hatts down.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The truth is the sub was nothing special but still looked nice. He set it up with his striking and hit Almeida with that nice left hook.

I like that he decided to work on new aspects of his game like the leg kicks, his bread and butter will always be wrestling but I think he needs to evolve to stay relevant and it looks like he gets that. 

Give him Alves again or another top 5 fighter and lets see just where he stands.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Give him Alves again or another top 5 fighter and lets see just where he stands.


Hughes-Ellenberger or Hughes-Dong-Hyun Kim sound good for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a feeling that Hughes will fight Dennis Hallman in one of his next two fights. It seems as if they are giving Hughes revenge fights and he has lost both of his fights with Hallman. Did anyone get to see Hallmans fight last night? How did he look?


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

You have to feel almost bad for Almeida right now. He came into this fight determined to avenge his best friends loss and to represent Ju Jitsu as a whole and he got submitted by a wresting move. However I was impressed with Matt, I mean I knew he was strong, but to be strong enough to choke a guy out like that says alot about him. I hope Ricardo can get himself back on track and I hope Hughes doesn't let this win go to his already inflated head.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Its like the ken vs tito thing, you come in thinking about revenge, about your hate, about how to injure the other guy, and the hes as cool and calm as ever and embarreses you. Honestly I was one of the people expecting a sloppy strike fest for three rounds like with renzo, not a lightning fast left hook + arm in headlock combo.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

limba said:


> Daaaaamn.
> My prediction: "Almeida by sub or TKO"
> How dumb was that.


Almost as dumb as me saying this. . .



The Lone Wolf said:


> Let me make sure i'm understanding this correctly. . . youre saying Hughes is going to submit Almeida? :confused02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Almost as dumb as me saying this. . .





limba said:


> Daaaaamn.
> My prediction: "Almeida by sub or TKO"
> How dumb was that.
> But i had so much trust in Almeida's chances in this one.
> ...


Lolz...haha...we're all on the same boat. Lost money on this, but won the JDS fight obviously and the big one with Andy. Lost with Alves vs Fitch and Dos Anjos vs Guida. Man it's getting tougher these days to properly predict the outcomes. 

Anything can happen on any given Saturday...


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Lolz...haha...we're all on the same boat. Lost money on this, but won the JDS fight obviously and the big one with Andy. Lost with Alves vs Fitch and Dos Anjos vs Guida. Man it's getting tougher these days to properly predict the outcomes.
> 
> Anything can happen on any given Saturday...


Yeah, i thought if Hughes was gonna win, it would be by controlling Almeida for 3 rounds. But most of my accumulators had Almeida winning. The one that i had Hughes in went like this. . .

JDS
Fitch
Silva
Boetsch
Hughes
Struve
Suanders

All the others had Almeida in!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Lolz...haha...we're all on the same boat. Lost money on this, but won the JDS fight obviously and the big one with Andy. Lost with Alves vs Fitch and Dos Anjos vs Guida. Man it's getting tougher these days to properly predict the outcomes.
> 
> Anything can happen on any given Saturday...


That's funny. I won all my bets. Although I wanted Sonnen to win I bet on Silva. I also bet Hughes and Dos Santos. I was three for three. Although I wild have gladly lost the Silva fight though. Sad times.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That's funny. I won all my bets. Although I wanted Sonnen to win I bet on Silva. I also bet Hughes and Dos Santos. I was three for three. Although I wild have gladly lost the Silva fight though. Sad times.


You bet on individual fights or make accumulators? I dont see the odds being good enough to warrant only betting on individual bouts. . . :confused02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> You bet on individual fights or make accumulators? I dont see the odds being good enough to warrant only betting on individual bouts. . . :confused02:


To be honest I'm new to the betting thing on here. I didn't know you could parle here. I did individual. I was pretty confident in my bets though.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> To be honest I'm new to the betting thing on here. I didn't know you could parle here. I did individual. I was pretty confident in my bets though.


Oh ok, VBookie betting, i'm with you! I thought you meant *actual* betting.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Matt Hughes sure as hell impressed me in this fight... His Farmaconda-choke was nothing short of epic!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Matt Hughes sure as hell impressed me in this fight... His* Farmaconda-choke* was nothing short of epic!


thought we all agreed to call it the MATLock?:dunno:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

ah, my bad mate  just found the name hilarious


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i actually think framaconda choke sounds funnier. i hope matt gives it a name. that might be a good move to use when you stuff a td!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

it just takes a serious amount of power for it to work though, not alot of ww's are able to pull it off I think


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Walker said:


> Almeida is gonna sub Hughes and trailer parks around America will riot while trying to find people with a "purdy mouth".





AK-Bronco said:


> I see Matt getting the take down, then Ricardo quickly subing him. I don't think "a Country Boy will survive" Almeida's submissions.





Mirage445 said:


> Yeah, who would wamt to stand and bang with the legendary stand-up of Matt Hughes... :sarcastic12:





HitOrGetHit said:


> I am taking Almeida here. Hughe's has too much confidence in his striking. Almeida's isn't the best either, but I don't see Hughes dominating on the feet at all. If this fight hits the mat, I think that Almeida will have his way with Hughes.





Calibretto9 said:


> I'm going with Almeida. Hughes was unable to get Renzo to the ground, so I don't think that bodes well for him versus Almeida. Almeida will do what he always does: bulldog the takedown until he finally gets it. I want to see Hughes return to his old form, but I think the fire is extinguished.





Drogo said:


> "Yer gonna pray for me boy and you'd better pray good."
> 
> Fun aside there is a reason Hughes is avoiding fights with the AKA camp and taking fights with 43 year olds who haven't fought in three years. He just isn't that good anymore. He isn't terrible but lower tier guys like Serra and Renzo are all he can handle now. Almeida will win this pretty easily whether standing or on the ground.





The Lone Wolf said:


> Let me make sure i'm understanding this correctly. . . youre saying Hughes is going to submit Almeida? :confused02:





xeberus said:


> almeida sub that farm boy SOB! :thumbsup:


 

The Crow!!!!!! OOOOO the Crow!!!!!!! I still love you guys!!!!!:thumb02:


----------

